# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة تدريبية عن صياغة وترجمة العقود، 27 – 31 يناير 2019

## هبة على

[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)][COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.75)]دورة تدريبية عن صياغة وترجمة العقود، 27 – 31 يناير 2019للتسجيل: https://goo.gl/qxYYBW[/COLOR]
[/COLOR]
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.9)]


[/COLOR]

----------

